# dometic fridge not cooling



## billplant (Sep 1, 2007)

Took the van out on a cl for the first time this year to check all was well.

On 240v the fridge switched on and made a skin of ice on our test cup in the freezer section, next time we checked it had melted, tried other settings on control knob but no use. 

Tried gas but only klicks no ignition.

Any thoughts please.

bill


----------



## Roger7webster (Oct 10, 2006)

A few thoughts to get you a bump
1. 240 volts - check fuses, breaker etc. it was working so maybe only a breaker trip
2. Gas operation - check if gas is present at burner, clean jet etc
loads of info on the forum search facility to help you


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

If i have been running the fridge off the 12v as i travel, when i arrive on site if i switch it too gas, then mine clicks. I have to switch the whole fridge off then switch on and select gas. It then fires up.


----------

